# Option-o p64 duty prepaid



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

Hi all, does anyone have experience using the Option-o p64 duty prepaid service? Does this cover all VAT, duties, etc or are you still hit with charges when it arrives?


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I can't help you yet but I pre-ordered in April and used the prepaid service as it seemed a little cheaper than just letting a courier company handle it for me at this end. There has been another delay so I doubt I will be receiving this until late September but I will try and remember to update you when it happens if you are still interested.

From what I understand, it should cover any fees or duty payments. I think I read somewhere that someone still got changed and option-o refunded them that money.


----------



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

That's a long wait. When was it meant to dispatch originally? Assume the delays will have a knock on effect on the current pre-orders set for mid November dispatch.

Good to hear about option-o sorting them out. Delays aside, they seem to be a good company to deal with based on any reviews or forum posts I've seen.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

As far as I understand, the current estimates are accurate now for new orders. The delay came from higher than average parts rejections. They have tweaked the build slightly to fix this and are now back on track.

I think my original estimate was mid-July when i ordered in April.


----------



## rSi (8 mo ago)

Hi, worked with e-commerce businesses for years. brexits been fun.

my advice as a buyer, is just to ensure the company attach all the requested documenation to the outside of the boxes (several copies of the invoice inc product commodity codes + YOUR CONTACT DETAILS + country specific documents). pay the duety youself. 
why? it may/will/sometimes most likely get delayed at our customs as the documents are checked. i have seen boxes & containers stopped while a document has been sent over for a very small discrepancy requesting to be paid. this delay usually does not take too much time and the exisiting from countries is not usually the issue. 

Exiting the country/s it travels through is also quick as long as all the relevant documents are atatched. 

this is why buying from a UK company is always best now. good luck.


----------



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the insights.


----------

